# Cinammon as a flea deterrent?



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My husband went to a pet store for cat food today and was talking to the store owner. She learned that we are into herbal supplements and mentioned that cinnamon would be a good thing to add to our pets' diet.

I googled that and just came up with that as sprays not as a food additive. The spice is used in treats but not much else. 

Is this something new? Is it safe for dogs and cats? At this point, I would rather use cinnamon over Frontline Plus.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you scroll down in the link to the Uses section you will see that Cinnamon oil can be used as an insecticide:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I give my dogs cinnamon (for different reasons) and they don't have fleas. 

Coincidence? I don't know. I never knew it could help deter fleas. I thought it was their garlic breath that kept fleas away!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I called the store owner up and she said this is relatively new. She said that by adding 1 tsp. to the food it would be a flea deterrent. I'm going to try it and see what happens. 

While googling this subject, I found a few other interesting things about natural flea and tick deterrents. By diluting apple cider vinegar with water 50/50, you can spray it directly on the dog's coat OR saturate a paper towel or rag and wipe it on the dog's fur. Do this twice daily and when you feel you have the problem under control, do it once a day. You can also add 1 tsp. to the drinking water, but the animals probably won't like it.

Would you believe that by feeding your dog corn products, the blood becomes sweeter and more appealing?

Another recommendation for a homemade skin tonic against fleas is to thinly slice a whole lemon, including peel. Bring 2 cups of water to a near boil and add the lemon. Let steep overnight and let cool. Sponge onto the animal's coat. The lemon solution has healing ingredients and acts as an antiseptic. It can also be used in the treatment of mange. 

I found this information at http://www.indigosun.com/OLD_files/AUGUST99/animal.htm Title of article is "Animal Well-Being" Frequently Asked Questions by Marti Miller, M.A.

Now, I am not sure who this person is but thought it was interesting and wondering if anybody has tried any of these methods.


----------

